

Give me some iPad app ideas - monological

title says it all
======
cheald
The cynical part of me says "woopie cushion". It'd serve the dual purpose of
being a wildly successful fart app, and would alert you if you were to ever
accidentally sit on your iPad, and wouldn't actually require much in the way
of effort.

------
jasonlbaptiste
x10 and home automation.

